# How do you know when your dog has fleas?



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

My hubby and I thought Molly had fleas, cuz we picked a teeny fast moving bug from her, but it wasn't a flea. Anyhoo, I took her to the groomer and she said Molly did not have fleas. And with a white dog they are easy to detect because we would be able to see little black flea poo.

But I was just petting Molly behind the ears and found some black stuff. Not sure if its flea poo or dirt from outside. When we're outside she likes to rub her head on the grass.

Please help.

I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow, for her to take a close look.

Thanks,
mm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can tell pretty easily by wetting the black specks with a Q Tip or even your finger. If it's flea dirt, it will turn red. The "poop" is digested blood.

The most common places to see it is around the neck and ears in cats and on the rump in dogs.

September is the worst month for fleas which most people don't know. As the nights start getting cooler, fleas are looking for a warm host.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Ladysmom - Thanks for responding so quickly and for the poo test.

Yup, Molly has fleas.

But now what do I do? I read the other thread about flea medicine. Will all the flea poo come out after shampooing? Or should I get flea shampoo?

I am a first time dog owner, please help.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you using a flea prevention product like Frontline? If so you need to be carefull. I don't think you can use a flea shampoo. Sorry I can't be more helpfull I've never had a dog with fleas.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The shampoo will get rid of the poo and if it's a flea shampoo, kill the live ones, but Molly will just get them again probably within 24 hours.

You need to get her on a flea preventative like Frontline or Advantage. I prefer Frontline since it is waterproof. I found fleas on Lady within a week (right after her bath) when I used Advantage. With that said, there are some here who swear by Advantage and prefer it to Frontline!

Here is a comparision:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...S=1&SourceID=52


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you using a flea prevention product like Frontline? If so you need to be carefull. I don't think you can use a flea shampoo. Sorry I can't be more helpfull I've never had a dog with fleas.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 14 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Are you using a flea prevention product like Frontline?  If so you need to be carefull.  I don't think you can use a flea shampoo.  Sorry I can't be more helpfull I've never had a dog with fleas.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99650*


[/QUOTE]

No I'm not using any flea medication. I just did Ladysmom's flea poo test today, which indicated Molly does have fleas. Plus I just picked a flea off of her and it jumped onto me. Finally killed it though.

I'll take her to the vet tomorrow for help.

If anyone has any suggestions or tips, please do advise.

Thanks.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 14 2005, 02:32 PM
> *The shampoo will get rid of the poo and if it's a flea shampoo, kill the live ones, but Molly will just get them again probably within 24 hours.
> 
> You need to get her on a flea preventative like Frontline or Advantage. I prefer Frontline since it is waterproof. I found fleas on Lady within a week (right after her bath) when I used Advantage. With that said, there are some here who swear by Advantage and prefer it to Frontline!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link. I will discuss best course of action with vet tomorrow.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am wondering HOW you killed the flea. It looks like you don't have much experience in that area and you might think the flea is dead. But in effect it isn't. You cannot squash a flea between your fingers, they are soo flat this won't kill them. You need to put the flea between your nails and press until you hear a clacking noise. Check out your baby with a bath. When they are wet you can better see them and the fleas cannot jump. I would not use a flea shampoo. Advantage and Frontline are better. You also need to treat your yard or she will catch fleas again.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

The other day I had Kylee outside in our yard. After we came in I gave her a bath. During the bath I found one flea around her nose. Then afterwards when I was blowdrying her I found one other flea. I dont see any of that black flea poop but my question is, does she "have fleas" or did she just pick up a couple from the yard. I havent found any since (that was about 3 days ago). Should I get frontline? I hate putting stuff on her that she doesnt need. She is getting groomed this saturday also..should I alert the groomer?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 14 2005, 08:29 PM
> *The other day I had Kylee outside in our yard.  After we came in I gave her a bath.  During the bath I found one flea around her nose.  Then afterwards when I was blowdrying her I found one other flea.  I dont see any of that black flea poop but my question is, does she "have fleas" or did she just pick up a couple from the yard.  I havent found any since (that was about 3 days ago).  Should I get frontline?  I hate putting stuff on her that she doesnt need.  She is getting groomed this saturday also..should I alert the groomer?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99745*


[/QUOTE]

No I would'nt. Just watch it and spray your yard.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 14 2005, 07:57 PM
> *I am wondering HOW you killed the flea. It looks like you don't have much experience in that area and you might think the flea is dead. But in effect it isn't. You cannot squash a flea between your fingers, they are soo flat this won't kill them. You need to put the flea between your nails and press until you hear a clacking noise. Check out your baby with a bath. When they are wet you can better see them and the fleas cannot jump. I would not use a flea shampoo. Advantage and Frontline are better. You also need to treat your yard or she will catch fleas again.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99735*


[/QUOTE]

I am getting ready to bomb my house for fleas because I notice one on my baby the other day. This is the worse time of the year for them. What do you use to get them out of your yard?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Go to Home Depot or Lowe's. They have products that you can put directly on your water hose. Ask them, they will show you. There are special products just for fleas. If you treat your yard on a regular basis, your dog won't catch any fleas if he does not go anywhere else. Watch out at the groomers, they can catch fleas there. As a matter of fact, we think that the only time Alex was really full of fleas he caught them at the groomer. That was the last time he went to the groomer also.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Gizzie's momma, I never bombed my house even at that time when Alex was so full of fleas. When there are a lot of fleas on your baby, you need to put them on a preventative like Sentinel (instead of the normal heartworm medicine) and Advantage or Frontline. If you see only one or two or three you can kill them and that's it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't bomb my home, but I do use Adams carpet powder (not the spray) about once a year. Fleas are just so bad here in North Carolina. That and Frontline spray do the trick.

For those of you worried about using the flea products, I can certainly understand. Lady has seizures so I have to be very, very careful what I use on her. According to the Canine Epilepsy website, Frontline was safer than Advantage. I also use the spray rather than the spot on because I can put it on a cosmetic puff (better than a cotton ball because it stays wetter) and really control how much I put on her. I would say I use about 1/2 the recommended dose and that controls them for months, even with weekly baths.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 14 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Go to Home Depot or Lowe's. They have products that you can put directly on your water hose. Ask them, they will show you. There are special products just for fleas. If you treat your yard on a regular basis, your dog won't catch any fleas if he does not go anywhere else. Watch out at the groomers, they can catch fleas there. As a matter of fact, we think that the only time Alex was really full of fleas he caught them at the groomer. That was the last time he went to the groomer also.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99776*


[/QUOTE]


Thank you! I am going that direction later this evening and I will go by there and get it.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 15 2005, 08:10 AM
> *I don't bomb my home, but I do use Adams carpet powder (not the spray) about once a year. Fleas are just so bad here in North Carolina. That and Frontline spray do the trick.
> 
> For those of you worried about using the flea products, I can certainly understand. Lady has seizures so I have to be very, very careful what I use on her. According to the Canine Epilepsy website, Frontline was safer than Advantage. I also use the spray rather than the spot on because I can put it on a cosmetic puff (better than a cotton ball because it stays wetter) and really control how much I put on her. I would say I use about 1/2 the recommended dose and that controls them for months, even with weekly baths.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99826*


[/QUOTE]


THANK YOU!









To Ladysmom and MalteseJane--I don't mean to repeat but I do use Frontline on my baby but it seems like they still love him. He is also on a monthly heartwormer. I will try the yard and the powder for the carpets. My sons room is real bad with fleas. I think that he has packed them in this summer when he went on a overnight camping trip with his friends. I think the reason they are bad in there is that he shuts up his room so it feels like an oven all the time. I am getting ready to take a vacation so I can get my carpets shampooed and cleaned before the holidays, maybe this will also help.









When I give Baby Gizmo a bath I may find 2 or 3 fleas on him. The way I kill them is with a pair of tweezers and then I burn them with a lighter. I make sure they don't live. I hate them with a passion! I Bathe him once a week and if he gets real dirty sometimes 2 times a week. I am very particular with him! I don't like walking into a house and you can smell peoples animals from where they don't take good care of them. My baby doesn't go to the groomers either. I groom him myself. I took him one time and he came back with a ton of fleas and a terrible haircut. I told my husband that I could do better than that. So I went and bought clippers and had the vet to show me how to groom him. I have to keep his hair cut pretty short because I am allergic to the dander.

SORRY SO LONG!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Just stopped by vets and got one vial of Frontline, which I was told will be effective for about 3 months. I was also told to vacuum, vacuum, vacuum, and wash Molly's clothes with Dawn dishwashing detergent.

Thanks for everyones advice,
Mary


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby Gizmo+Sep 15 2005, 08:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!









To Ladysmom and MalteseJane--I don't mean to repeat but I do use Frontline on my baby but it seems like they still love him. He is also on a monthly heartwormer. I will try the yard and the powder for the carpets. My sons room is real bad with fleas. I think that he has packed them in this summer when he went on a overnight camping trip with his friends. I think the reason they are bad in there is that he shuts up his room so it feels like an oven all the time. I am getting ready to take a vacation so I can get my carpets shampooed and cleaned before the holidays, maybe this will also help.









When I give Baby Gizmo a bath I may find 2 or 3 fleas on him. The way I kill them is with a pair of tweezers and then I burn them with a lighter. I make sure they don't live. I hate them with a passion! I Bathe him once a week and if he gets real dirty sometimes 2 times a week. I am very particular with him! I don't like walking into a house and you can smell peoples animals from where they don't take good care of them. My baby doesn't go to the groomers either. I groom him myself. I took him one time and he came back with a ton of fleas and a terrible haircut. I told my husband that I could do better than that. So I went and bought clippers and had the vet to show me how to groom him. I have to keep his hair cut pretty short because I am allergic to the dander.

SORRY SO LONG!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99837
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd guess the reason that you keep seeing fleas on Gizmo even though you use Frontline is because they are living in the carpet. You may see most of them in your son's room, but you'll have to treat the whole house.

Remember, if you get your carpets cleaned, you'll have to re-apply the flea powder. Otherwise, it will last for about a year. At least Adams does. That one is supposed to be the best, so it's the only one I have ever used.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

you can also keep a flea collar in your vaccuum cleaner bag. That will kill any fleas as you vaccuum.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Sep 15 2005, 11:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I'd guess the reason that you keep seeing fleas on Gizmo even though you use Frontline is because they are living in the carpet. You may see most of them in your son's room, but you'll have to treat the whole house.

Remember, if you get your carpets cleaned, you'll have to re-apply the flea powder. Otherwise, it will last for about a year. At least Adams does. That one is supposed to be the best, so it's the only one I have ever used.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99922
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for the info


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It is even better to empty your vacuum cleaner bag every time you vacuum. The flea collar works too if it is not a good option to clean the whole bag out.

A Capstar pill you get from your vet is a quick and inexpensive way to kill the live fleas while you are trying to clean up the dog and your house. It starts killing the fleas immediately on the dog. Then a good flea bath and Frontline/Advantage should do the trick as long as you have taken care of the carpet and bedding etc.

I had the exterminators come and spray a time or two when I had fleas bad in the house. It helped/killed them all on the carpets and furniture. Just gotta get the animals out for a few hours while it dries.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And you mentioned going on vacation...

Make sure you treat the house before you leave. If the fleas are left alone in an empty house with no host they get very hungry. They "attack" anything and anyone who goes through the door. People who didn't even realize they had a serious flea infestation tell stories of having literally hundreds jump on their legs when they first walked into their house after being gone for awhile.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 15 2005, 01:54 PM
> *It is even better to empty your vacuum cleaner bag every time you vacuum. The flea collar works too if it is not a good option to clean the whole bag out.
> 
> A Capstar pill you get from your vet is a quick and inexpensive way to kill the live fleas while you are trying to clean up the dog and your house. It starts killing the fleas immediately on the dog. Then a good flea bath and Frontline/Advantage should do the trick as long as you have taken care of the carpet and bedding etc.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I was going to mention the capstar also. It is a miracle pill that I use when I get a rescue loaded with fleas.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Sep 15 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Just stopped by vets and got one vial of Frontline, which I was told will be effective for about 3 months.  I was also told to vacuum, vacuum, vacuum, and wash Molly's clothes with Dawn dishwashing detergent.
> 
> Thanks for everyones advice,
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Don't count on it lasting 3 months. Mine has never lasted that long.


----------

